# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  JUKUL COFFE – Quán Cafe Việt .. Mang đậm phong cách Ý

## hoalan

stop ..................................................  ..................................................  .....................

----------


## hoalan

JUKUL COFFE – Quán Cafe Việt .. Mang đậm phong cách Ý .

----------


## hoalan

Jukul Coffee - Số 10 Trần Thái Tông , Cầu giấy , Hà Nội

----------


## hoalan

Nhờ hương vị ngon lành và phong cách hiện đại, phù hợp với nhịp sống bận rộn hối hả hiện nay, cafe takeway dần trở thành một thức uống không thể thiếu và định hình một phong cách “hot” của người trẻ.

----------


## hoalan

top 1...................

----------


## hoalan

Hơn thế nữa hình ảnh một người trẻ tuổi sử dụng thuần thục những thiết bị công nghệ thông minh cùng với một ly café take-away trên tay đã trở thành một biểu tượng cho sự năng động và luôn tiến bước cùng thời đại.

----------


## love_victory

Không gian cũng khá lý tưởng, khi nào có dịp đi ngang sẽ ghé qua quán bạn

----------


## hoalan

Có thể kể ra một số lựa chọn tiêu biểu như: Espresso, Frappuccino ( Cafe đá xay ), Mocha, Latte, Capucino, và một số loại nước trái cây đặc biệt được pha chế từ mứt hoa quả hay còn được gọi là Fruil chiller với BluBerry ( Việt quất đá xay ) hay Mango ( Xoài đá xay ) và còn nhiều hơn thế …

----------


## hoalan

Jukul Coffee đưa ra một mức giá cũng rất phù hợp giúp bạn có thể yên tâm thưởng thức những đố uống độc đáo với không gian thoải mái nhất để chia sẻ cùng bạn bè.

----------


## hoalan

Song song với việc đảm bảo hương vị thơm ngon nguyên chất, đặc trưng cho từng cốc café thì Jukul Coffee luôn đặt ra tiêu chí tiện lợi và tốc độ trong việc phục vụ và cung cấp sản phẩm đến cho khách hàng.

----------


## hoalan

những nhân viên trẻ trung trong bộ đồng phục bắt mắt, với nụ cười luôn thường trực trên môi, sẽ rất nhiệt tình giúp bạn chọn được một hương vị phù hợp cho mình.

----------


## hoalan

Những nhân viên trẻ trung trong bộ đồng phục bắt mắt, với nụ cười luôn thường trực trên môi, sẽ rất nhiệt tình giúp bạn chọn được một hương vị phù hợp cho mình.

----------


## hoalan

Quán Jukul Coffee có ba tầng, được trang trí nhiều mầu sắc dễ bắt mắt người đi đường nhưng không quá phô trương.

----------


## hoalan

Không gian tầng 3 nơi có rất nhiều sách hay , nhẹ nhàng và yên tĩnh để các bạn thích đọc sách có thể chọn cho mình 1 cuốn sách hợp ý . Hoặc nếu bạn muốn thoải mái suy tư nhâm nhi café hay 1 cốc hoa quả , bạn có thể chọn một chỗ ngoài ban công và nhìn ngắm phố phường tấp nập.

----------


## hoalan

Hiện nay Jukul Coffee đang có chương trình tặng thẻ học tiếng anh miễn phí cho các bạn yêu thích tiếng anh và giao lưu tiếng anh tại tầng 3 của Jukul Coffe

----------


## hoalan

Với phong cách phục vụ chuyên nghiệp, nhanh chóng, giá cả hợp lý, quán cà phê take-away Jukul Coffee to go – Địa chỉ: Số 10 Trần Thái Tông , Cầu Giấy , Hà Nội

----------


## hoalan

Số điện thoại để bạn có thể đặt hàng: 01696.87.87.87

----------


## hoalan

Note : Jukul Coffe sẽ không tính phí giao hàng trong phạm vi 3 km . Chỉ 10 phút sau khi bạn đặt hàng Jukul sẽ mang tới tận nơi cho bạn

----------


## dung89

Capuchino & sinh tố bơ mãng cầu

----------


## hoalan

Du nhập vào Việt Nam đã khá lâu, cafe Take-away – cafe mang đi đã rất quen thuộc với các bạn trẻ.

----------


## hoalan

Rất khác với những kiểu café truyền thống vốn có ở Việt Nam thì dạng cafe này mang đến những trải nghiệm mới thú vị mà như người trẻ vẫn nói là cafe “kiểu Tây”

----------


## hoalan

Rất khác với những kiểu café truyền thống vốn có ở Việt Nam thì dạng cafe này mang đến những trải nghiệm mới thú vị mà như người trẻ vẫn nói là cafe “kiểu Tây”.

----------


## hoalan

Nhờ hương vị ngon lành và phong cách hiện đại, phù hợp với nhịp sống bận rộn hối hả hiện nay, cafe takeway dần trở thành một thức uống không thể thiếu và định hình một phong cách “hot” của người trẻ

----------


## hoalan

nhờ hương vị ngon lành và phong cách hiện đại, phù hợp với nhịp sống bận rộn hối hả hiện nay, cafe takeway dần trở thành một thức uống không thể thiếu và định hình một phong cách “hot” của người trẻ

----------


## hoalan

Hơn thế nữa hình ảnh một người trẻ tuổi sử dụng thuần thục những thiết bị công nghệ thông minh cùng với một ly café take-away trên tay đã trở thành một biểu tượng cho sự năng động và luôn tiến bước cùng thời đại

----------


## hoalan

Jukul Coffee mang đến cho các bạn những ly cafe theo chuẩn mực café espresso của Ý, chủ yếu là café nóng và café đá xay được pha chế bằng máy với nguyên liệu nguyên chất , nhưng có sự sáng tạo trong hương vị cho phù hợp với Việt Nam và mô hình Take-away.

----------

